# What can I add to kibble meals?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
At the moment, Dulcie is eating a bland diet (rice and boiled chicken or beef) as I gradually transition her to Nature's Variety Instinct. 
Once she is eating the recommended portions of kibble each day, what can I add to her bowl to make things interesting/improve her diet?
I've seen people mention yogurt, pumpkin, raw eggs and chicken necks. Are these only if the puppy is eating a raw diet?
If I can add things, how much can I give her and what do PF people recommend? 

BTW, so far, she hasn't been very interested in wet food of any kind. Not sure why. Once she is on the Insitnct full time (or Merricks if the Instinct doesn't agree with her - I bought a small bag of each), I will try their canned and see if she likes it better.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I add a tablespoon or two of canned, yogurt, or cottage cheese to every meal.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Pumpkin is great in general but the fiber helps bulk up stools so can move things along or soothe an upset tummy & help with diarrhea. I mix yogurt & peanut butter & freeze in kongs. If adding plain yogurt or pumpkin I usually give 2-3 tbsp. I also add acv to kibble. You can use anything you've mentioned even if you aren't feeding raw. Many vegetables make good treats too like carrots or green beans. Much of it depends on your dog's taste & ability to tolerate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is some good advice on DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend on additions to commercial diets. I would try a few safe toppers, like unsalted chicken stock or yoghurt, in small quantities and see which she prefers - my dogs love green beans, for example, but as we know some PF poodles think they are horrible! Raw chicken necks may be a bit extreme with kibble - and may lead her to refuse the kibble in the hope of more good stuff!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

As a topper on his kibble Finn gets a Stella & Chewy puck crumbled up on top and a big dollop of pumpkin. The kibble is wet with warm water until swimming the S&C make a great broth this way. 

For additional diverse food treats I agree with cottage cheese, yogurt or peanut butter stuffed frozen kongs. Training treats are venison bites, S&C bits or string cheese as high value items. Low value is his dry kibble and Plato fish biscuits stuffed in a interactive treat dispenser


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We decided no canned for this dog so she gets something with kibble at every meal. Once a week I scramble her an egg, open a can of sardines (2 meals). Yogurt the rest of the week. She loves apples (peeled) so gets 1/2 a day. Bits of banana, carrots - even a couple of Brussel sprouts. She loves her yogurt too.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I do mostly canned as ⅓ of the total diet, but I used to also add yogurt (Plain, full fat) and home cooked (per Monica Segal's booklet "Enhancing Commercial Diets"). 

Life got really busy lately for me to devote time to cooking and storing toppers, so I've been doing mostly canned, Petguard, Newman's Own, Fromm, Precise, Nature's Domain, Ideal Balance, 4Health, etc. I buy a bunch of cases at a time so I can mix and match.


----------

